# Brook v Senchenko/Rose v Maciel/Joshua/Undercard + Hopkins v Murat/Quillin v Rosado/Wilder RBR



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Quality night of boxing.

The undercard starts on Sky Sports 3 at 6pm.
Main event starts on Sky Sports 1 at 8pm.
Then over to the US. Arthur Abraham is also fighting on BoxNation.

*Sky Sports Fight Schedule*

*Sky Sports 3 LIVE 6-8pm:*

Scott Jenkins v Antonio Rodriguez
6 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest

Followed by:
Kal Yafai v Santiago Bustos
6 x 3 mins Bantamweight Contest

Followed by:
Callum Smith v Ruben Eduardo Acosta
10 x 3 mins Vacant WBC International Super-Middleweight Championship

*Sky Sports 1 LIVE 8-11:30pm:*

Adam Etches v Alexandre Mendes
10 x 3 mins IBF Youth Middleweight Championship

Followed by:
Brian Rose v Javier Maciel
12 x 3 mins Final Eliminator for the WBO World Light Middleweight Championship

Followed by:
Anthony Joshua v Paul Butlin
6 x 3 mins Heavyweight Contest

Followed by:
Kell Brook v Vyacheslav Senchenko
12 x 3 mins IBF World Welterweight Eliminator Contest

Live floats:

Sam O'Maison v Ashley Mayall
6 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest

Jordan Gill v Arron Flinn
4 x 2 mins Super-Featherweight Contest


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Great night of boxing, looking forward to the Brook fight, i don't think it will be as easy as some people think.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Already a bit tipsy, got 13 cans to get through tonight, chinese soon probably some crispy shredded beef, long night of boxing ahead! :happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Just cracked open the lager, excited for a good night of boxing, hope to make the USA card, but have been going to bed early recently so not fancying it tbh


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It is a good night.

My main highlights will be-

Rose-maciel
Brook-senchenko
quillen-rosado

3 good competitive fights with the added bonus's of Hopkins,wilder,Joshua,Abraham etc


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..crackin the bottle of henney.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> It is a good night.
> 
> My main highlights will be-
> 
> ...


Smith v Acosta is a very intriguing fight.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Prob get bumped on to the red button after all with this tennis on


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fucking tennis -.-


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Got dinner in and ready for great night of boxing. 6bottles of wine too and Vodka. Probably wont drink all that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Smith v Acosta is a very intriguing fight.


Yes it is and I'm looking forward to it and Yafai returning.

Be interesting to see how much ambition acostas got tonight.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Smith v Acosta is a very intriguing fight.


Hopefully we get to see it


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Got dinner in and ready for great night of boxing. 6bottles of wine too and Vodka. Probably wont drink all that.


you lightweight,.,:cheers


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Jim Kelly a G, sippin henney mmmmmmmmm

aintz


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

wtf is going on, tennis on instead of boxing.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

sooo how long till the tennis is over? i haven't got a clue about tennis


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> sooo how long till the tennis is over? i haven't got a clue about tennis


Had a look 10 mins ago and the 3rd set had not long started! we might miss yafai.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Hopefully we get to see it


Why wouldnt you see it? Its live on Sky Sports 3


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Anyone ever met a tennis fan or heard someone say, "think I'll watch the tennis tonight"?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Jim Kelly a G, sippin henney mmmmmmmmm
> 
> aintz


Hova can chill back with that..lol


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Had a look 10 mins ago and the 3rd set had not long started! we might miss yafai.


nooooooooooo


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

i just stuck the barcelona and real madrid game on


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why wouldnt you see it? Its live on Sky Sports 3


As was Jenkins and Yafai but probably won't see them. Still showing tennis and no sign of it ending soon


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Anyone ever met a tennis fan or heard someone say, "think I'll watch the tennis tonight"?


Only homosexuals.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sky fucking up at the moment. :lol:


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

may have had one too many...shouting at the tv cos theyve got that posh gaylord sport on ruining my night of boxing


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Hova can chill back with that..lol


:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Couldn't care less about missing jenking, will not be happy if we miss Yafai, and will be pissed if we miss Smith too.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

whats goin with the boxing, im watching el classic..


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> whats goin with the boxing, im watching el classic..


tennis is on sky sports 3 instead at the moment so we are missing it


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This always happens with the Yanks and ESPN FNF. It always starts late because tennis or something else runs over :lol:

Not staying up for the US card tonight, Rosado/Quillin is the only fight worth watching.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> tennis is on sky sports 3 instead at the moment so we are missing it


Oh..not good! hopefully it comes on for the kal yafai bout..


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

I know the Jenkins outcome. Won't spoil just in case Sky show it on delay when t eventually comes on


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh shit I forgot about the Armenian smurf head is fighting on coxnation!!


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

fucking tennis

wtf is this shit


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Whoever makes the decision to put Tennis on needs their pubes ripped out. Most boring, predictable sport ever. Same 4 fellas win fucking everything, terrible to watch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Not keen on tennis but it's still more popular than boxing...

And Federer or some no name prospects? No contest there. 

They should stick the boxing on the red button though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Whats tennis score in third set??


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this reminds me of the espn Friday fight nights..fuckin baseball n high school b-ball !!! lol


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

No one has ever said, "did you watch that tennis last night?...Awesome"


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

UFC on also..what a clusterfuck of a night.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Was 3-3 when I last checked but an ad break now, so 4-3 either way


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow we goin to miss the yafai fight..so


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Matchroom just tweeted that all fights will be shown, even if recorded.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Matchroom on twitter:

_The tennis has overran. We'll be live as soon as it finishes. All fights being recorded & will be shown at some point during the coverage_


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Anyone ever met a tennis fan or heard someone say, "think I'll watch the tennis tonight"?


Tennis is an awesome sport.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Not keen on tennis but it's still more popular than boxing...
> 
> And Federer or some no name prospects? No contest there.
> 
> They should stick the boxing on the red button though.


Had it have been a Wimbledon, Aus open, US open, French I would have def agreed. I suppose from tennis fans POV they would be pissed off to miss the third and final set for as you see a couple of prospects. All 4 channels have got something live on but surely it could have gone on the red button instantly? I was just singing their praises as well saying how its good that we can record / easily flick between the channels, but in future, if it follows a live programme, I hope they just stick to the red button - it's safer. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Whoever makes the decision to put Tennis on needs their pubes ripped out. Most boring, predictable sport ever. Same 4 fellas win fucking everything, terrible to watch.


how many teams have won the premier league in the last few years?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thank god for cameras..


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Had it have been a Wimbledon, Aus open, US open, French I would have def agreed. I suppose from tennis fans POV they would be pissed off to miss the third and final set for as you see a couple of prospects. All 4 channels have got something live on but surely it could have gone on the red button instantly? I was just singing their praises as well saying how its good that we can record / easily flick between the channels, but in future, if it follows a live programme, I hope they just stick to the red button - it's safer. :lol:


Tennis is a far more popular sport than boxing. it cannot be denied.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

*Matchroom Boxing* ‏@*MatchroomBoxing*  3m The *tennis* has overran. We'll be live as soon as it finishes. All fights being recorded & will be shown at some point during the coverage

no spoilers pleasee


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Had it have been a Wimbledon, Aus open, US open, French I would have def agreed. I suppose from tennis fans POV they would be pissed off to miss the third and final set for as you see a couple of prospects. All 4 channels have got something live on but surely it could have gone on the red button instantly? I was just singing their praises as well saying how its good that we can record / easily flick between the channels, but in future, if it follows a live programme, I hope they just stick to the red button - it's safer. :lol:


Yeah, as soon as they realised the tennis was overrunning they should have had it on the red button.

I think tennis is shite btw :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

if you all want a laugh search 'tennis' on twitter :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Yeah, as soon as they realised the tennis was overrunning they should have had it on the red button.
> 
> *I think tennis is shite btw* :lol:


Watching the top 4 (novak, murray, del potro, nadal) go at it is pretty special most of the time.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Tennis is shit and it's dissapointing that a show that was advertised has been ousted.

After not being able to record the red button past time.this seemed the perfect idea.

No


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Watching the top 4 (novak, murray, del potro, nadal) go at it is pretty special most of the time.


I can't be arsed with all the 5 setters mate.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I suppose this is better than the fucking speedway that Smith-Simpson II got bumped for.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I suppose this is better than the fucking speedway that Smith-Simpson II got bumped for.


:lol: I've just remembered about the Speedway. That was fucking shocking.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Tennis is an awesome sport.


It is a past time or an hobby not a sport.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Guess Yafai is starting very soon? Should have just kept it to the red button tbh.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Liberty


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fair play, tennis (Wimbledon) plugs boxing especially John McEnroe(sp).


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

we better not miss callum smith fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

why couldn't they do the red button option thing>?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

callum smith on at 7 so Yafai will have already started


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

why are people having a pop at eddie on twitter, its not his fault..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao @ eddie getting it, stupid!!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

not gonna lie getting frustrated now, can one of the cunts just win it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Are people really having a dig at Hearn? The hell do they want him to do...


I blame Warren tbh


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully they hang back with the Smith fight for 10 minutes if they reckon it'll mean it can be broadcast live


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Hurry fucking up Federer


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Adam Smith seriously needs to lock whoever has left this tennis on in the freezer like he did with his wife and kids.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

"If you want 'as scheduled boxing' it has to be PPV or we're at the mercy of other sports" - Edward Hearn 27/10/13


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Adam Smith seriously needs to lock whoever has left this tennis on in the freezer like he did with his wife and kids.


dot


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

@*FrankWarrenBox* @*EddieHearn* would never happen on a dedicated boxing channel
Followed by Glenn McCrory

This guy having a dig at sky sports is followed by glenn mccrory, you couldent make it up :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yafai fight has finished

This is bullshit


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> "If you want 'as scheduled boxing' it has to be PPV or we're at the mercy of other sports" - Edward Hearn 27/10/13


Wait till @Bill hears this


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Yafai fight has finished
> 
> This is bullshit


FUCK SAKE!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stay off twitter for the time being guys. Just seen the Yafai result, won't post it though.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

and i bet this wont go straight into the boxing when it finishes, they will have adverts!


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Tennis is a far more popular sport than boxing. it cannot be denied.


Aye, but this type of match is like Real Madrid (big foreign name) taking on Vorskla Poltava (foreign name nobody has heard of) in a random pre season tournament. Tennis is more popular and this would get more views than the undercard that is the bottom line for Sky but it was scheduled from 1.30-6, and it is very disappointing from a boxing fans perspective. Once they relaised Pop whoever won the second set they should have had a contingency plan in place for the red button - amateurish really.

I don't mind tennis, play a bit and will watch grand slams btw.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank fuck for that! now no post interviews straight to the boxing!!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hearn will be fuming,maybe he can use this to his advantage in future.


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

bout fuckin time


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Thank fuck for that! now *no post interviews *straight to the boxing!!!


typical sky..lol


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Do you reckon that there is a load of punters on a tennis forum right now bitching about not getting any post match interviews because of the bloody boxing? :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Do you reckon that there is a load of punters on a tennis forum right now bitching about not getting any post match interviews because of the bloody boxing? :lol:


:lol: :deal


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

You dont get this trouble on boxnation


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Do you reckon that there is a load of punters on a tennis forum right now bitching about not getting any post match interviews because of the bloody boxing? :lol:


eastside Tennis forum flipping out.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Tennis related post, but did anyone else laugh when Greg Rusedski said "Roger Federer understands climaxing"?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck me Brook has pulled out? :rofl What a joke that cunt is.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Tennis semi-final double headers generally do run over time on the saturday Sky slots they allocate for them. They are usually sourrounded by filler progs tho. Surprised it wasn't on the red button, never good form to have 2 live events following one another unless there's a definite finish time. Be thankful it wasn't Nadal-Djokovic!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what?????????? shut up.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like they held back the smith fight, thank fuck


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

They better show the yafai fight after smiths


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bumpy talkin smack right?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith will blast this Argie out in a few rounds.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> They better show the yafai fight after smiths


matchrooms twitter said sky will show all the missed fights


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook's still fighting lol, as if Sky wouldn't mention it


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Is this argie the guy whos dick we saw in brian rose ifilm interview?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fucking hell this will be enough to put people off him for life :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh dear IJL is ref, british stoppage coming up.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I am the wefewee


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Brook's still fighting lol, as if Sky wouldn't mention it


I wouldn't it past Hearn to black up Lee Purdy and send him out there hoping no one will notice.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I wouldn't it past Hearn to black up Lee Purdy and send him out there hoping no one will notice.


Fucking hell :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@BUMPY :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith is fucking huge at the weight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This fella clearly not here to just fall over which is good to see. Not throwing much back though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks a good step up this, also fucking lol Stunkie


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith's left hook to the body is vicious, beautiful technique.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

mcdonnell ring side


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Acosta Looks pretty off Balance when he throws seems that he really has Problems with his boots.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith doesn't waste nothing, picks his punches nicely.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Smith looks a step above most domestic prospects defensively, slips shots well and defensively aware, similar in that respect to Frampton when he was first breaking through. Probably as well rounded as any young fighter we have too.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Smith needed this he will come on a lot after this fight, boxing well.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

argie in pain.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

smith is class


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I wouldn't it past Hearn to black up Lee Purdy and send him out there hoping no one will notice.


:rofl


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, this boy is going far, that's a very impressive KO


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Smith's left hook to the body is vicious, beautiful technique.


:deal


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Smith needs to add counter punches to his game.

Big win otherwise


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Them body shots are deadly.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

That left hook of Smith's is just textbook, wonderful young fighter


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

State of that fucking acne


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

It's cringey when the commentators say Anthony Joshua is a gold medalist.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Thought Smith's power was getting overrated because of the run of KO1's, but today I think he showed he can bang.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Callum got dat acne ewwwwwwww

:jayz


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Matt Korobov? :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Matt Korobov? :lol:


What was said about Korobov?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sky are just unbearable. Propaganda gone mad this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Ishy Joe G said Smith reminds him of Korabov when he turned pro...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Korobov, wtf happened to him? He was showing potential then gone.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Callum got dat acne ewwwwwwww
> 
> :jayz


Peds


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> What was said about Korobov?


Joe Gallagher just said that Smith is reminding him of Matt Korobov.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Sky are just unbearable. Propaganda gone mad this.


Same with any TV network..


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Tony Bellew is a real nostradamus, "I said he would do this", "I predicted that"

I have my own prediction for you Tony before when you Stevenson, I don't think you'll like it though


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Korobov, wtf happened to him? He was showing potential then gone.


Made a bit of a comeback recently. Stopped the teakest of tough, Ossie Duran not long back.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Ishy Joe G said Smith reminds him of Korabov when he turned pro...





Wallet said:


> Joe Gallagher just said that Smith is reminding him of Matt Korobov.


:good

That's not a great comparison now considering how Korobov's stagnated :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's not get too excited.

Smith looks good but he has fought opponents who cover up and let him pick his shots.
He has time to go from body to head and back without any return fire.that means he can plant his feet and throw with full force.

Smiths good but we have only seen one dimension to him.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Same with any TV network..


Saying Smith is the most avoided fighter, who the fuck has avoided him? He's a great prospect but even HBO don't suck cock this bad.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Sky are just unbearable. Propaganda gone mad this.


Forget Sky, North Korea have a lightweight that who would dominate the Klitchko's


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Made a bit of a comeback recently. Stopped the teakest of tough, Ossie Duran not long back.


cheers!


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Tony Bellew is a real nostradamus, "I said he would do this", "I predicted that"
> 
> I have my own prediction for you Tony before when you Stevenson, I don't think you'll like it though


He told everyone everything before it even happened.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Saying Smith is the most avoided fighter, who the fuck has avoided him? He's a great prospect but even HBO don't suck cock this bad.


:lol: Who said that?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I would like Findley vs Smith but I think he is too dangerous right now...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Eddie whispering sweet nothings to kid galahad at ringside.....


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Saying Smith is the most avoided fighter, who the fuck has avoided him? He's a great prospect but even HBO don't suck cock this bad.


The British Roy Jones is up next... :happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Made a bit of a comeback recently. Stopped the teakest of tough, Ossie Duran not long back.


What? Did he use a sledgehammer? Duran was only behind my man Ben Tackie as my favourite TTG, this is sad news, sad that I didn't even know the guy was fighting.

Saying that, once you're cracked you never go back, Duran is now clearly nothing more than a Togolese Fraudster.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> The British Roy Jones is up next... :happy


:rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Spaniard is a nutter :lol:. Way to prove you were fine to carry on.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The spaniards gymnastics were legendary.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Random midget EVT Jenkins


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Saying that, once you're cracked you never go back, Duran is now clearly nothing more than a Togolese Fraudster.


Yep.

Just a week after Isaac Nettey was exposed too... :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jenkins sounds so intelligent...


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

British stoppage


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Jenkins sounds so intelligent...


:rofl

"I gotta improve on everything boxing"


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Tony bellew looks mixed race.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I liked bellew last time,tonight I can't stand the cunt.

And seriously with the stoppage regarding Jenkins,that was embarassing stopping the Spanish kid.
We are in danger of becoming a joke with stoppages.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> :rofl
> 
> "I gotta improve on everything boxing"


:lol:

Only in Sheffield.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Been there and done it has Joshua

"Final eliminators are the big ones, they don't get any bigger" :huh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

You don't get any tougher then final eliminators :rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

That Rodriguez got hit so hard that when he got up and thought he was Booker T.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck off Bellew with your final eliminator propaganda, Sky in general talk some shit


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bellew 'you don't get anything harder than a final elimanator'


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew - 'it doesn't get any bigger than World title eliminators'atsch

Reminds me of a quote from a Private Eye book I read: 'nothing bigger than a FA Cup semi final'


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Going to be a wake up for Bellew when Stevenson shows him the step up between eliminators and the real deal


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rambo said:


> British stoppage


Yes.
Spaniard proved it with his moves.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Tony bellew looks mixed race.


He is, his mums black


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Tony bellew looks mixed race.


He is.


----------



## Broony (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> That Rodriguez got hit so hard that when he got up and thought he was Booker T.


:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

"You don't get any tougher than final eliminators"

That will be why Tony had two goes at it then.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> That Rodriguez got hit so hard that when he got up and thought he was Booker T.


Lol the spinnerooney


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kell Brook is 'Precise' and 'Accuracy' according to that montage. Not accurate. Accuracy.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Excellent way to turn a British stoppage loss into an EVT victory!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Going to be a wake up for Bellew when Stevenson shows him the step up between eliminators and the real deal


Yep.

Isaac chilemba or Adonis Stevenson.


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

Only one more month before Bellew is demolished and demoted back to Prizefighter.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

I must be one of the few people who think that stevenson is massively overrated and bellew has a good chance with his jab?


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

Fucking sick of Kell Brook. 

"I'm just devastated, I'm sick."

You looked sick as well you fat, coke-snorting, missus-cheating prick.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is Etches on the main broadcast instead of Smith?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

What is the record for most final eliminators because Kell can't be far off.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Why is Etches on the main broadcast instead of Smith?


Etches sells 1000 tickets atleast so guess they want the arena looking full as possible.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh ffs Laurel and Hardy have arrived.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:good

Wasn't there a thread this week that showed his opponent to be really shite.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Oh ffs Laurel and Hardy have arrived.


:rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking senchenkos got a huge Adam's apple.

It looks like he swallowed a pie and it's stuck in his throat.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

How do these not even British title level guys sell that amount of tickets, 1000 is a serious fucking number of people to get behind you, guys like Buglioni is a bit more understandable because he's probably a bit of a face 'round the manor but still. Especially when you're always 60-54'ing Eastern Euro's with losing records


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew tries to pass himself off as some fucking savant who knows better than everyone else.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

'Joshuas so relaxed'

Yeah.or playing for the cameras.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Bellew tries to pass himself off as some fucking savant who knows better than everyone else.


That was my point Ishy!!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

So apparently Senchenko "ended Ricky Hatton's career".

Fucking lunacy from Sky. This propaganda is just chronic.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :good
> 
> Wasn't there a thread this week that showed his opponent to be really shite.


 His Opponent is really shit.:deal


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> His Opponent is really shit.:deal


If this goes past the 2nd round I will be shocked


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

*Patiently waits for the anti-kell tweets from amir and his khlan*


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a joke. Mendes is a punching bag.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao ref had no clue..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking joke.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Towel thrown in from Mendes' trainer Iaino John-Lewisao


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One of the WORST imports ever


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

shut up watt


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> lmao ref had no clue..


he looked more confused then brook was about the ifilm london name change :lol:


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> One of the WORST imports ever


Samuel Kedibe that Harrison beat years ago will never be beaten, that was terrible though


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Did sky said Mendes is a decent fighter???


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxers should be looked after.
But are they not allowed to go a full round now or what?

And If it was dangerous then these matches shouldn't be made.
Farce,followed hot on the heels of a Spanish kid doing cartwheels after being stopped and the fucking tennis.

Not a good start.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Anthony Joshua is the People's Champion.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Did sky said Mendes is a decent fighter???


Yes. Fucking hell, who found him? What a waste of a TV slot.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

"He is no world beater" understatement of the decade.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

i dunno how hatton gains and loses weight so easy


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Another articulate boxer.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ant josh would fit right in wwe.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> i dunno how hatton gains and loses weight so easy


CK aka Coke n Kebab.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Yes. Fucking hell, who found him? What a waste of a TV slot.


Mendes is a decent fighter now lol... If he is decent I am world class.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Adam Etches another charismatic young fighter...


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I was surprised to learn Etches is studying Russian Literature at Sheffield University

Also Hatton looks absolutely terrible


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Maciel to beat Rose I reckon.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Nelson: He walked away on purpose that was no mistake???? 

Piss off Johnny


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

does anyone else chat more pointless shit than mccorry

always the same quotes from him

remember he was baffled when ed robinson mentioned abner mares and jhonny gonzalez aswell.

purely there for the paycheck


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I think Tony Bellew is a pure company man any chance to big up sky sports and matchroom he takes it


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> does anyone else chat more pointless shit than mccorry
> 
> always the same quotes from him
> 
> ...


He genuinely doesn't have a clue. He's the king of cliches, if you listen to him he repeats the exact same stuff on every show that he's on.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sky Boxing is full to the brim with company men, just pure bullshit every single card


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What time do you think Joshua fight is boys? 9:45pm like last time?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Good evening folks. Are we in for a special plate of lisp tonight?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Would love it if Joshua put on his ass


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Now this is a real boxing match.

And 'diesel power' by the prodigy on the stereo.

Things get real now.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What time do you think Joshua fight is boys? 9:45pm like last time?


Probably around then, we have this, then probably the highlights of Yafai, then it should be Joshua


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Nelson just go against a Matchroom fighter?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

this is a big jump for rose

hope he can do it but i doubt it


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

C'mon Brian lad.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Did Nelson just go against a Matchroom fighter?


To be fair he's the only one who does, and he does it semi regularly. I like Nelson, he's often said he fancies the away fighter.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

John McDonald is a utter twat


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

John McDonald is the worst MC ever.

'It's Fight night live' shouted followed by Inaudible sentences.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I think Rose will get beaten here, thought he really struggled with Alcine, and I think he lacks the pop to keep this guy off him


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> John McDonald is a utter twat


I concur.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao you guys shitting on everything tonight..lol


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fucking hell the way that announcer was going on you'd swear the were fighting for The WBO light middleweight championship of the world


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Brian the lion lol worse nickname ever


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

I used to like John McDonald .... now hes just annoying.

Wish he would tone it down a notch.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Fucking hell the way that announcer was going on you'd swear the were fighting for The WBO light middleweight championship of the world


Well, it doesn't get any bigger than a final eliminator.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

eddie always seems to sit on his own bless him


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rose carries his elbows very high. Plenty of room for body shots under there.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

nice stiff jab by rose working well


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

1-0 rose


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Rose.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose done well there. Shipped a few to the body. He's a tad like Ricky Burns in his fundamentals and tall style but Ricky drops the winuts down a little better.

I hope he wins tonight, I think he can as well. I've given lad a hard time with comments on here and esb but he's doing well so far..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Rose just nicks the first, he does have a nice jab.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

First round to rose.

Settled nicely. Lead right can find a home but he does lose balance sometimes when throwing it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Halling has no idea what slick means.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Maciel had a look the first round, getting to work in the 2nd. Rose is so open for those body shots.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rose is taking a few more now.

15/8 for Brook to win on points. I'll take that all day


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

rose needs to keep him at range


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

1-1 if Rose keeps getting hit by those bodyshots it's gonna be a very tough second half of the fight for him.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

19-19


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

19-19 

Rose is letting him work but catching them on the gloves so no harm.

Lead right for rose.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose issues are his lack of lateral movement and him leaning into uppercuts. A guy who can be crude like Maciel you need to use lateral movement to deny him balance and success. Don't let him touch you and keep the jab offsetting him. 

And i'd also like to see Rose stay compact and punch with Maciel at times.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This guy has a good uppercut. Rose already feeling it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

rose playing with fire?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Rose issues are his lack of lateral movement and him leaning into uppercuts. A guy who can be crude like Maciel you need to use lateral movement to deny him balance and success. Don't let him touch you and keep the jab offsetting him.
> 
> And i'd also like to see Rose stay compact and punch with Maciel at times.


Spot on.

The jab occupies Maciel's thought process, long enough for Rose to dip and fire a straight to the body, or throw the hook and pivot out to the side.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Some good bodyshots there but Rose still did enough to win that round. 2-1 Rose.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Maciel round for me. 29-28 Maciel.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought rose took round 3 just

29-28

Maciel started well but rose took the last minute and a half clearly with his jab.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Spot on.
> 
> The jab occupies Maciel's thought process, long enough for Rose to dip and fire a straight to the body, or throw the hook and pivot out to the side.


:good Agreed!.

I'd like to see Rose invest some time to the body.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

WTF does Halling mean by you can see the difference in power on the cards? it's close and it's 3 rounds in you fucking spanner


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Another close round but Rose takes it. 3-1 Rose.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Rose is slowly getting busted up, this Maciel fella is a hard hitter at this weight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That nose is nasty.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Maciel looks decent. Rose has a few problems.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

rose needs to keep an consistent jab and keep range


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

That is hard to score but if I'm going on clean shots and defence then I'm going for rose again.

39-37 rose
But maciel is turning the screw.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

One of those where Rose might be doing well on the cards but he's not going to last and Maciel will continue to chip away and break him down.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hit the body Brian!. Maciel is a typical latin fighter he doesn't defend the body. Get the work in now!.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

48-47 rose

Maciel a aggression and pressure takes it.

Big round for maciel.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

4-1 maciel. Rose just covering. Landing one or two powderpuff counters don't mean shit.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose did well in the first couple minutes? Halling and Watt need to jump in a volcano.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

48-47 Maciel


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

If Maciel keeps grafting to the body, he'll end up the winner.

If I'm Rose, I start pumping the jab in to the shoulder to slow down the throwing of the body shots. Then if Maciel does throw downstairs with decreased speed, he's vulnerable upstairs for a little while longer.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

10-10 round. Hard to score.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Maceli looking stronger and doing the better work defintley took atleast 3 of the 5 .


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The end is nigh for Rose.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> 10-10 round. Hard to score.


 Hahahaha


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Maciel beating Rose up, but if Rose can survive then surely Maciel will slow down at some point.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Smooth said:


> 4-1 maciel. Rose just covering. Landing one or two powderpuff counters don't mean shit.


But if he lands more scoring shots then it does.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose is creating own downfall. Maciel isn't exactly working hard to get the success.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh man, rose is taking some blows.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The corner of Rose is dumb. He's going to get fucked anyway, just pull him out now.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

what are the draw odds ?


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Maciel did enough there. 3-2 to Rose with one even round.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

5-1. Maciel putting great pressure on rose and landing good shots to the body.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

"fascinating battle" :rofl Idiot Halling. Fucking tool.

WATT - THREE ROUNDS A PIECE!?!? WHAT CRACK ARE THESE LOT TAKING?


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Hahahaha


what?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

57-57 all level.

Maciel well on top.rose needs him to tire and then gain his second wind.

All to play for.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

How on Earth have they got this a draw? Rose is getting shite knocked out of him.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

58-56 Maciel.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> what?


was a clear maciel round. won last 3 easy.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

i have it 4-2 maciel


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

deep down we all know if rose survives 12 rounds, he's getting the decision.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rose is letting him have a breather.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

have it 4-2 argie. maciel having most success with the body shots and uppercuts...most of his other punches being blocked


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Maciel got bullets, Rose got bb's.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Smooth said:


> deep down we all know if rose survives 12 rounds, he's getting the decision.


or a draw


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Maciel aint bad lads, remember him giving Pirog a very tough fight a few years ago, Rose is taking a beating here slowly but surely getting broken down.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Smooth said:


> deep down we all know if rose survives 12 rounds, he's getting the decision.


yep, its a shame but its true


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

67-66 maciel

Maciel Taking over and rose is letting him work and then breath with no offensive work in return.

He has to get on the front foot.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

that was a tough round to score.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I like Joshua, it's just Hearn that pisses me off.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> How on Earth have they got this a draw? Rose is getting shite knocked out of him.


Because although Maciel is causing big problems for Rose, he isn't sustaining the pressure for the full round. He starts well but then let's Rose take control back. It's a close fight.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Smooth said:


> was a clear maciel round. won last 3 easy.


No.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Thudding shots from Maciel


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Maciels being wild.

He might gas.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

maciel gassed himself


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

good round for rose.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Because although Maciel is causing big problems for Rose, he isn't sustaining the pressure for the full round. He starts well but then let's Rose take control back. It's a close fight.


and the same happens in round 8. Great start from Maciel but then nothing for the rest of the Round and Rose takes it. 4-2 Rose.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit tough to score.

Rose producing more clean scoring shots.

76-76 all square.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

5-3 Maciel...rose did well that round after taking a solid shot


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

rose needs to go to the body


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Maciel round.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> The corner of Rose is dumb. He's going to get fucked anyway, just pull him out now.


Remind me to never hire you.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Another for Rose. 5-2 Rose.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Rose is winning this fight


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

86-85 rose

Quiet round but rose controlled it.maciels tired.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

rose needs to get active man

he can steal this, maciel is gassing hard

work the fucking body


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Maciel round.


:lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

5-4 Maciel


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight. 

Come on Brian!. Wish the crowd would get behind him.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

got maciel up 5-4


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Another for Rose. 5-2 Rose.


 Are you eddie in disguise?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

95-95

Maciel round.looking strong again and more accurate to the body.

Hard hard fight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

good boxing from maciel. 7-3.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

round 10 Maciel, Rose barely through a punch 6-4 Maciel


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Close round but Maciel just takes it. 5-3 Rose.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Clear Maciel round.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Are you eddie in disguise?


See my reply to PaulieMC.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that round was for Maciel.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

WBN has got 96-94 Maciel


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

6-4 Maciel...Rose needs to get the last two rounds to get a legit Matchroom Draw


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck where did that shit come from..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

He is hurt


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Rose has the heart of a Lion, no wonder that's his nickname.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow Rose has made a new fan tonight, great stuff!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

big maciel round. Rose flurry not enough


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

round 11 to Maciel got him 7-4 up


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Rose comes back well but Maciel wins that round. 5-4 Rose.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

should be another Maciel round


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Warrior!.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Waheyy! even jim watt finally has maciel ahead.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose is incredibly tough.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Great round

Maciel battered rose and then rose came back well.

106-105 maciel


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

7-4 Maciel, but good response from Rose


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a Matchroom draw special coming up


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rose round but tight.

Think I've gone wrong somewhere on my card as I have 115-115 with no split rounds.

I have a draw.


Well done Brian rose.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Messy last round. Rose takes it for me. 6-4 Rose.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Maciel surely won that i have 8-4


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cracking fight!. Rose won the last round for me. I didn't really score but it seemed very close to me.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

8-4 Maciel. Great fight. Well done to both men. Rose is a tough dude. Thought he would get stopped late on.


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

Draw for me.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

great fight


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

7-5 Maciel


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky is the WORST fucking platform ever.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

watt is terrible 

rose didnt throw enough

he did good in the 1st round and didnt continue with it


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Sky is the WORST fucking platform ever.


Hate their boxing coverage. That was a good fight.

Can that genuinely be scored a draw? I wasn't scoring it but seems like Maciel took it.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Watch people shout robbery. On this occasion Sky are right. It is tough to call and there's nothing wrong with Watt's card.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the commentary been disgusting. wicked fight..


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

peoples score cards in here are the reason it's daft to call fights like this a robbery, which people will if rose wins or gets a draw.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Maciel is getting robbed here. :-(


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

split decision


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ROSE


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

117-111 for Rose :rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

117-111 ROSE!?
116-113 ROSE!?

What.. the... fuck.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

fix


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

117-111 rose
115-113 maciel
116-113 rose


Yes Brian rose




And no fucking robbery.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow what a robbery


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha 117-111. Boos from the crowd. fucking farce


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

thats why you have fights at home.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope someone murders Jim Watt.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

You are having a fucking laugh? 117-111?

Worst scorecard of the year apart from CJ Ross.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

117 - 111

are you cj ross in disguiseeee?


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Fucking shambles


----------



## Broony (Jun 6, 2013)

Load of pish. Why the fuck I bet against Rose I don't know, you need to win by 10 rounds to get a draw in Britain.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I’m glad Rose won. Showed great heart and determination, but 117-111 is crazy.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Rose decision was even worse than Burns-Beltran, got shite knocked out of him. 117-111 is the worst card of the year apart from CJ Ross.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

glitch in the matrix..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rose/Maciel was a good fight. I wasn't scoring it but it was an even bout, so I'd have had no issue with it going to either man or it being scored a draw. That 117-111 scorecard was absolutely bollocks though. I have no issue with someone scoring it for Rose but that card is awful. I'm pleased Rose got the win because he seems like a decent guy and the turnaround from the Maxwell loss to now is massive, so fair play to him for coming back from that.

Joshua looked better than in his debut I thought, although he was against an opponent who didn't come to win. He did what he had to do and it's a shame his opponent quit.

Book looked very sharp tonight and even though I always thought he'd beat Senchenko, I wasn't expecting such a good finish from him. He seems to have developed a bit of power recently and that'll help when he steps it up in quality. Him against Alexander is a tough fight to call I think, though I hope the fight with Khan happens next instead. If it does happen, and I have a feeling it may do, then Khan gets knocked out within 6 rounds in brutal fashion


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Maciel CLEARLY won the fight, I had it 115-112, Rose put in a great performance and showed plenty of heart but doesn't belong at world level IMO.

Cracking fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is Brook such a cock sucker?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

people talk about decisions in Germany when was the last time a decision in fight went against a Brit at home in a meaningful match was it Booth vs Molitor or if you count the Bellew draw


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

You can't call Maciel/Rose a robbery, most of the rounds in there were close and could have gone either way, personally I had Maciel winning though


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

What time should I set my alarm if I was wanting to catch Wilder fight? Confusing with these clocks


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

DynamiteDan said:


> You can't call Maciel/Rose a robbery, most of the rounds in there were close and could have gone either way, personally I had Maciel winning though


Yeah, I don't see any robbery there either. I think Maciel and his corner knew it was a close fight too, which is why everyone in the ring was so nervous about the devision.. It was a good, close fight and I can see an argument for either man winning. Rose was more efficient, he showed the better defence and he landed a lot easier than his opponent did, but Maciel was busier and landed the better shots throughout the fight. It's a shame that accusations of a robbery get thrown around after a fight like this because it cheapens the word, and diminishes the great effort both men put in.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Why is Brook such a cock sucker?


Why are you so mad? You can't stop watching and listening to him Laz.. #Noblueprint


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Laz is mad because he knows that if Khan steps up to Killa Kell, he gets his jaw knocked clean off. Fact.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose vs Maciel i had it down as a even fight that i'd of accepted a draw. I didn't score the fight but it seemed to me a even contest with Maciel having big moments that were standing out at times and overshadowing the solid jabs and nice counters from Rose. 117-111 is a joke no more i can add to that..

Onto Ezekiel (posted this on ESB)..

His nose is causing him issues during fights more and more it seems like Jones has left some lasting damage on Brook. It instantly caused him issues tonight after a sole jab he was trying to clear it and settle down. 

As ever Brook shows some marvelous offensive skills. His defence worries me he has good reflexes but his defence is lackadaisical. 

He got caught and IMO buzzed with a good solid temple shot but what i liked was although his legs betrayed him momentarily his eyes were clear and he was still picking off shots and had his wits about him. 

That shows he's put the work in during camp and shown his recovery. Froch has been buzzed before like that against Dirrell. It happens but you don't want to keep shipping them type shots. 

Senchenko actually impressed me early on he looked better then he did vs Hatton and Malignaggi but Brook's power and precision was far to much for him.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Senchenko threw 1 right hand and it made Brook do the YMCA. When/if Brook ever steps up he will be exposed badly.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why are you so mad? You can't stop watching and listening to him Laz.. #Noblueprint





Jack said:


> Laz is mad because he knows that if Khan steps up to Killa Kell, he gets his jaw knocked clean off. Fact.


Whatever. All of the lights will soon turn into the last of my nights.


----------



## Azar (Oct 22, 2013)

khan will get no cred for feasting on glass nose no chin kells been exposed to the world. lol at that interview payperview baby even kell knows he got no chance he want that khan payday aint going to happen son keep dreamin while khan earnin the benjamins


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I hope someone murders Jim Watt.


Shut up, you muppet.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what an intro from buncey.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

What's with this alien shit? I thought it was a joke. He's not actually sticking with it is he?


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Was a good performance by Brook, very accurate and well timed punching leading to an impressive stoppage, got caught by a right but seemed to handle it okay beyond a momentary look of 'fuck' as opposed to flailing around the ring how some have described it. I wasn't particularly impressed by his footwork. 

I don't know how he will get on at the top level, he has the brain for it and could certainly get a title. But if he fights Garcia or Broner or someone else of that caliber I think he may very well be a bit overwhelmed, I'm not sure.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to Rosado-Quillin, a LOT.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> what an intro from buncey.


Jimbanistan, what's that movie 'F' about on Film4?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Jimbanistan, what's that movie 'F' about on Film4?


some british horror, haven't seen it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

WAR Firtha! :ibutt


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook/Khan is intriguing for me because I'm not sure whether Brook checks that chin or Khan flurries him to death.

I wasn't that impressed by Kell tonight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

gene wilder!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh shit. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh man, nearly?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Wilder is terrible.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Wilder really isn't good at all, his chin is atrocious


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wilder did well there tbh. Was probably cold, got stunned and came back well.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

DynamiteDan said:


> Wilder really isn't good at all, his chin is atrocious


Because he got stunned right at the beginning of the round?? I don't see how that makes his chin atrocious.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

I've got a feeling Firtha may win


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Because he got stunned right at the beginning of the round?? I don't see how that makes his chin atrocious.


He got slightly wobbled by a jab


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

DynamiteDan said:


> He got slightly wobbled by a jab


HW boxing fella. He came out very fast and unexpected. Wilder wasn't fazed after it at all.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Props to Firtha. He's giving it a go.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> HW boxing fella. He came out very fast and unexpected. Wilder wasn't fazed after it at all.


 I know mate but to me he just looks a bit suspect whenever someone throws shots back at him


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Has Wilder scored a legit knockdown yet?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Fûck me this commentator is boring.

I wish they'd get the proper Showtime audio feed.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wilder is fast when he lets go. If he gets through this, I think he learns a lot.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder is garbage. Rocked by a jab for fuck's sake.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is the volume low for u guys?


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Can't deny the power though is scary when he lands fully


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

good finish.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wilder can become a very good fighter, but he's gotta improve. I hope his KO mentality has come off a little after this.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Highlight reel KO but Wilder's technique is atrocious. 

The lad is getting sparked sooner rather than later.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

The ref got in his way when he was trying to get up.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

If Klitschko is daft enough to let himself get caught by Wilder then he deserves to be KO'd. But a guy so wild, who telegraphs his punches from a mile off should really be murdered by the heavyweight champ.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Bunce talking over his guests again.

He's a shocking presenter. Why does he even bother having guests? All he wants to do is spout his own shît. Watch how many times he asks a question, then interrupts within seconds of the guest replying. He is shîthouse at presenting whether you like him as a pundit or not.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fight of the night on now.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Raekwon!!!!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd be surprised if Rosado did a lot with Quillin. Rosado is out of depth against this kind of size and speed at middleweight.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

If he stopped calling himself Kid Chocolate I might be a fan


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Whatever. All of the lights will soon turn into the last of my nights.


:lol:

Seriously though it's hard to listen to Brook, that fucking lisp :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol:
> 
> Seriously though it's hard to listen to Brook, that fucking lisp :lol:


Sure is.

Man, they could replace this commentator with a dead guy, because there wouldn't be a flippin difference.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I told people Rosado can do this!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Quillin proving once more if it wasn't already obvious taht he's noway near Golovkin's class. Golovkin was applying pressure from Rd 1 through to the finish against this guy, completely dismantled him.

Quillin fights in spurts too much for me, never seems to have solved that problem.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This commentator is a fucking mong. Doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

How does Kid Chocolate think he's going to the top of the sport throwing 3 punches a round? His approach is incredibly complacent.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rosado's winning for me.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> How does Kid Chocolate think he's going to the top of the sport throwing 3 punches a round? His approach is incredibly complacent.


Trying to counter way too much. Another man in love with his power.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Quillin has friends in high places in the sport, that could effect things here


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

FUCKING BULLSHIT!!! Wow!!


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Naa that was a good call by the doctor, it wasn't about the blood running in his eye, it was that he could of lost a part of it had he gone on, it was way to open


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gonna keep robbing Gaby. Keep robbing the kid...

3 rounds man 3 damn rounds. Pisstake. Gaby was doing well enough in a close fight IMO. Quillin ain't for me..

Off to bed..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Right call for me. Bad cut.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Gonna keep robbing Gaby. Keep robbing the kid...
> 
> 3 rounds man 3 damn rounds. Pisstake. Gaby was doing well enough in a close fight IMO. Quillin ain't for me..
> 
> Off to bed..


I'm fuming. It's fucking politics. They saw he was getting mullered in there and they made there move once the cut presented itself.

Did they forget this!?!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

GGG, Barker and Murray all beat Quillin


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to see GGG run Quillin over.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I'm fuming. It's fucking politics. They saw he was getting mullered in there and they made there move once the cut presented itself.


Quillin was significantly ahead on the scorecards according to HBO, irrelevant of whether he should of been or not. They didn't stop it through fear of Rosado winning. The doctor stopped it because he could of gone blind. Another ref not making the right call and stopping the fight doesn't matter. The Gatti one was a bad call, this was the right one


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

skybet fucked up and left the bets open. Even now the quillin fight odds are still up @Wallet they paid me out 90 but took it back, do I have any argument?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Want to know what was more shocking? Quillin was WAY ahead and one card was 90-80 at the time.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> skybet fucked up and left the bets open. Even now the quillin fight odds are still up @*Wallet* they paid me out 90 but took it back, do I have any argument?


Probably not, there will be something in the TC you agreed to


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Find it hard to believe Quillin is 160...there's no weight on him


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopkins looks podgy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I'm fuming. It's fucking politics. They saw he was getting mullered in there and they made there move once the cut presented itself.
> 
> Did they forget this!?!


What's your point? :think


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> skybet fucked up and left the bets open. Even now the quillin fight odds are still up @Wallet they paid me out 90 but took it back, do I have any argument?


Nah, no chance.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> What's your point? :think


I'm going to plonk your head, Wallet. Don't make my anxiety any worse.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahahhahahahah


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Just imagine if..? we are about to witness the most brutal fight of all time.

Hopkins vs Murat.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Bernard 'the alien' hopkins. Well I didn't see that coming.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Just imagine if..? we are about to witness the most brutal fight of all time.
> 
> Hopkins vs Murat.


Imagine all you want it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I have never watched a Murat fight...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Murat should have come in with this outfit:


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Its not a good Omen, declaring the end of "The Executioner"..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl First clinch after 3 seconds.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Smoger is a class ref


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Murat 1-0 Hopkins.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Murat 2-0 Hopkins.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

was having trouble sleeping, think ill be alright now


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

2-1 Hopkins.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

He's got 2 more rounds to impress or I'm off to watch Captain Phillips


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This fight is better than I thought, which is saying something as its still not that good.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

I take it most sacked this fight off. That was actually a decent round.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Did you just hear that from Smoger - ''Step out Alien''


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Hoppo looks like he might get a rare stoppage. Positively crazy stuff by his standards.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA what a round


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I've not seen aggression from Hopkins like this ever.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck me this is entertaining lmao.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Last two rounds have been pretty good...


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

hahah this fight is hilarious.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I want some pressups next


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Murat is awful to be fair. Not sure what he's good at.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Hopkins is taking a lot more shots as he takes more needless chances. Murat obviously doesn't punch - but its a bit silly from Hopkins at times.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Preferred it when they thought it was royal rumble trying to get each other out the ring tbh.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Hopkins vs Murat was a fight of the year contender.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Smith impressed once again. I think this fight and the Mendy one proved he is a legit talent. I think he would beat his brother. Shame it will never happen. Yafai looked decent but had to answer questions in the last round. Its great to see these Matchroom prospects being matched correctly and kept busy in there development years. It will be interesting to see if it gives them a better chance at succeeding later down the line. I think it will and I am sure most will agree.

Same goes for Joshua. I thought he looked good tonight against a decent journeyman in Butlin. It was an improvement on his first fight. He still looks raw but that is understandable, go back and watch early Lennox Lewis & Klitscko foghts and you will see the same thing. There is genuine power there even his jabs look hurtful. I would match Joshua with Nikolia Firtha within the next 6 months.

Etches opponent was bullshit. Etches is a good prospect, hopefully he can get regular fights and put himself into the domestic mix after BJS moves on. Etches, Ryer, Eubank Jnr & Blackwell make an interesting domestic division.

I thought Maciel won the fight 115-113 and that might have been generous to Rose. Respect to Rose though he gave it his all and I won't begrudge him getting a title fight and a payday in the US next year. Wouldn't even be shocked to see Hearn get this Blackpool next summer, and get Rose 2 fights in-between to prepare.

Brook looked spectacular and proved to me that he is a world level fighter tonight. The haters will bring up the moment when he was hurt, but all that did for me was prove that Brook can take a shot and has good recovering skills. Its unlucky for Brook that he is in such a talent rich division where being world level might still not be enough to pick up a title. But I would be shocked if Brook is not a world champion one day.

The Wilder fight was a bit of a joke. He really is crude and an accident waiting to happen. I am still not as critical of his matchmaking as others because he isn't ready for the top 20 yet but I can understand peoples frustrations.

Quillin v Rosado was a good fight but all it did for me was prove that Quillin is the weakest of the 4 champs at MW. If I were Hearn I would look to make the uniification for Barker.

Hopkins v Murat was a surprisingly good fight but Hopkins is showing his age now when a fighter like Murat is even competitive. I would fancy Bellew to beat him at this point and I think if Cleverly got his head right he could do the same.

Overall a great night of boxing. Another top show from Matchroom. They are starting to prove that 20 fights is a good idea.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Brook looked spectacular and proved to me that he is a world level fighter tonight. The haters will bring up the moment when he was hurt, but all that did for me was prove that Brook can take a shot and has good recovering skills. Its unlucky for Brook that he is in such a talent rich division where being world level might still not be enough to pick up a title. But I would be shocked if Brook is not a world champion one day.


Some of the forums, such as ESB have declared Brook china chined... How that place keeps open I have no idea. By those standards Tyson is a glass jawed fraud because Bruno managed to stiffen his legs for a moment in the first round



robpalmer135 said:


> The Wilder fight was a bit of a joke. He really is crude and an accident waiting to happen. I am still not as critical of his matchmaking as others because he isn't ready for the top 20 yet but I can understand peoples frustrations.


Whatever they doing, whether people are critical of it or not, it's working. With every fight his profile increases. If he got a Klitscho fight right now it wouldn't be that surprising.



robpalmer135 said:


> Hopkins v Murat was a surprisingly good fight but Hopkins is showing his age now when a fighter like Murat is even competitive. I would fancy Bellew to beat him at this point and I think if Cleverly got his head right he could do the same.


I think BHop is going to avoid anyone like that from here out. I don't buy into this giving them a good show stuff he was saying at the end. I think he was tired, yeah maybe being slightly reckless in order to land more but I definitely think the pace and activity was leading to him receiving a lot more than he otherwise would through him being knackered. Both Cleverely and Bellew would make him work a lot harder than tonight, and he probably knows it. I think he'll try for Froch as at least with that there is a pile of cash

As for him saying about going to 160, I can't see Floyd agreeing to it. Would be a huge promotion but I don't think Floyd can go that big


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Some of the forums, such as ESB have declared Brook china chined... How that place keeps open I have no idea. By those standards Tyson is a glass jawed fraud because Bruno managed to stiffen his legs for a moment in the first round


very good point.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Some of the forums, such as ESB have declared Brook china chined... How that place keeps open I have no idea.* By those standards Tyson is a glass jawed fraud because Bruno managed to stiffen his legs for a moment in the first round*
> 
> Yeah Senchenko punches as hard as Bruno did back then


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

84% KO and 65% Ratio KO is roughly the same.


----------



## PobRalmer351 (Oct 27, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Overall a great night of boxing. Another top show from Matchroom. They are starting to prove that 20 fights is a good idea.


Translation: "I love you Mr. Eddie I'd like you to put your willy in my mouth"


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

PobRalmer351 said:


> Translation: "I love you Mr. Eddie I'd like you to put your willy in my mouth"


Lol. Purile but amusing.


----------



## PobRalmer351 (Oct 27, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Hopkins vs Murat was a fight of the year contender.


Decade even :horse


----------



## PobRalmer351 (Oct 27, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Lol. Pu*e*rile but amusing.


Thank you . . .


----------



## PobRalmer351 (Oct 27, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> very good point.


Rob Says: "very good point"


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Wait till @Bill hears this


I nearly choked on my bacon sandwich, the politest thing I can say about that post is, its fucking absurd.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Brook looked spectacular and proved to me that he is a *world level fighter tonight*. The haters will bring up the moment when he was hurt, but all that did for me was prove that Brook can take a shot and has good recovering skills. Its unlucky for Brook that he is in such a talent rich division where being world level might still not be enough to pick up a title. But I would be shocked if Brook is not a world champion one day.


Dumbass alert.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anybody have the Yafai fight? Normally people put his fights up but seeing as he apparently looked shit, I'm not surprised.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Brook wins against a fighter that got stopped by pillow hands and people now think he is world class? Ortiz, Maidana etc would push his shit back in


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Does anybody have the Yafai fight? Normally people put his fights up but seeing as he apparently looked shit, I'm not surprised.


he didnt look shit, for 5 rounds he was clearly winning. he looked rusty though and i think he hurt his knuckle in the 2nd round

put his hands down in the last round and got hurt, was holding on for dear life :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I love the 'no one's done that to Senchenko' before lines. It's because the only other time Senchenko stepped up to a similar level was against the feather-fisted Paulie who still managed to dominate him and bust him up with the jab alone. 

Hatton doesn't count since Ricky was coming off retirement and had not looked after himself at all. Even then he was picking some early rounds despite looking awful and winging in left hooks from two postcodes away. Any top 20 fighter with even a hint of power would get rid of Senchenko.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> he didnt look shit, for 5 rounds he was clearly winning. he looked rusty though and i think he hurt his knuckle in the 2nd round
> 
> put his hands down in the last round and got hurt, was holding on for dear life :rofl


I think it was a jab too that hurt him.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

A lot of hate for brook, can't understand why. Obviously that fight doesn't prove anything but he looked as impressive as he could against a decent gatekeeper type. World title fight is just around the corner so why jump on him when we will soon know for sure whether he will be exposed.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Have to say, that Showtime card was shockingly good. I had high hopes for Rosada v Quillin but the other 2 fights turned out way better than expected. Props all round!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Ishy said:


> I love the 'no one's done that to Senchenko' before lines. It's because the only other time Senchenko stepped up to a similar level was against the feather-fisted Paulie who still managed to dominate him and bust him up with the jab alone.
> 
> Hatton doesn't count since Ricky was coming off retirement and had not looked after himself at all. Even then he was picking some early rounds despite looking awful and winging in left hooks from two postcodes away. Any top 20 fighter with even a hint of power would get rid of Senchenko.


So that means Brook is the same level as Mallingaggi?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I think it was a jab too that hurt him.


boxers get hit!!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So that means Brook is the same level as Mallingaggi?


Yeah he's a top 10 welterweight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Yeah he's a top 10 welterweight.


I would say Mallignaggi is world level.

*Welterweight (147lbs)
CHB World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jnr*
2. Timothy Bradley (WBO)
3. Juan Manuel Marquez
4. Manny Pacquiao
5. Devon Alexander (IBF)
6. Marcos Maidana
7. Adrien Broner (WBA)
8. Kieth Thurman
9. Paulie Mallignaggi
10. Robert Guerrero
11. Jesus Soto Karass
12. Jesse Vargas
*13. Kell Brook*
14. Shane Mosley
15. Luis Carlos Abregu


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I would say Mallignaggi is world level.
> 
> *Welterweight (147lbs)
> CHB World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jnr*
> ...


147 is absolutely stacked, and to think Garcia and Lucas will be moving up soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> 147 is absolutely stacked, and to think Garcia and Lucas will be moving up soon.


yep!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I'm fuming. It's fucking politics. They saw he was getting mullered in there and they made there move once the cut presented itself.
> 
> Did they forget this!?!


Exactly. Politics. The guy and Billy adapted. Kid and Brown couldn't and Gaby had him going. Gutted and i'm getting more and more fed up with the BS cards. It's draining the love and fun. I can't stand watching young kids like Gaby fight there arse off and know deep down they know they ain't gonna win bar knocking the guy out.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Exactly. Politics. The guy and Billy adapted. Kid and Brown couldn't and Gaby had him going. Gutted and i'm getting more and more fed up with the BS cards. It's draining the love and fun. I can't stand watching young kids like Gaby fight there arse off and know deep down they know they ain't gonna win bar knocking the guy out.


Rosado was well on top and as you say adapted after quillens early success.
He was strutting around the ring and had quillen backing up and holding on at times.

I didn't score the fight but I know rosado had turned the tide and it was all to play for.
I didnt expect the intervention,it was strange and seemed funny timing.

Thing that surprised me most last night was how big and strong rosado looked at middleweight.quilen looked skinny in comparison.

Rosado needs a promotional outfit to invest in him and get him some home fight at middle against a contender.then he can chase a rematch.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Rosado was well on top and as you say adapted after quillens early success.
> He was strutting around the ring and had quillen backing up and holding on at times.
> 
> I didn't score the fight but I know rosado had turned the tide and it was all to play for.
> ...


Yeah i think him and Billy have really worked on developing him for 160. He was grinding guys down at 154. TBH i love the way the kid changes it up fight by fight and Billy went between 2-3 ''press the fight, walk him down'' and Gaby did as he was asked. He neutralized Quillin's left hook and right hand and there the only punches Kid likes to throw really and he started to throw right hand. He had issues with finding range i'd of like to of seen him move feet in a little more and loop the right hand because Quilin stands upright for it.

Quilin reminds me of Tito at MW. Stick legs, stiff upper body and a arse whooping coming real soon and unlike Tito, Peter doesn't have the quality to comeback from it.


----------

